# [SOLVED] Realtek HD Audio Stereo Mix - Record



## perryd

Hi, here is a solution how to record the audio stereomix with the Realtek HD.

Open the Control Panel then go to Sound, go to record then right click and on "show the deativated ones". then right click on stereomix, attributes. then activate the stereomix.


----------



## 15912

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Stereo Mix - Record*

Help?
I'm running 7 and Realtek HD audie Manager.
Stereo Mix shows up on this manager and in control panel>sound>recording devices and I have put it as default device and turn the levels up. But it doesn't work (the levels on the Sound>Recording Devices don't go up and if you use it as the input on Audacity it records nothing when music is playing)

I have used it before and it worked fine. I haven't changed anything to my knowledge (drivers, updates etc)

What's the problem. (I think it worked for about two seconds just now, then stopped working again)

Also I tried plugging the line out into the line in and that doesn't work either, even if I set line in as my default device, turn up the levels, etc it just doesn't "hear" any music.... crazy


----------



## Fillyfresh

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Stereo Mix - Record*

Me too, same problem. Can't find any solutions online.

I have tried all of the posted suggestions (before I read them) and I cannot get the computer to recognise the signal on the line in of this laptop.

This is a good tutorial:

YouTube - TUTORIAL HOW TO ENABLE STEREO MIX WIN 7 & VISTA ( ENGLISH )

This is the standard procedure for win 7 and vista but even after all of this the signal does not appear in the level indicator of the device.

Double/triple checked my signal and cables. :4-dontkno

Anyone?

TIA


----------



## Fillyfresh

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Stereo Mix - Record*

Update:

I found a thread relating to drivers suggesting a roll back to an earlier driver.

I tried this and it did not work.

I can hear static on my laptop speakers (quiet) when the line in is connected with the older driver and I get a little level but no where near a good signal.

Also, 3rd party music programs cannot see the line in either. I am using Adobe Audition 2 with Asio 4 All.

I am having trouble finding the spec for my laptop online. Its a Samsung np-e452 I do not know whether it is supposed to come with a line in. It was hidden after all but how daft is that if it does not?!

All help appreciated! :grin:


----------



## Fillyfresh

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Stereo Mix - Record*

AAAAGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!! IT DOES NOT!!!!!! BOOOOOO!!!!!!!! SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Samsung E452 Intel Core i3-350M / 15.6 LED HD / 2GB / 320GB / DVD-SM / Windows 7 Home Premium / Laptop / Notebook PC	


Model Name	E452 
I/O Ports	VGA, HDMI, Headphone-out, Mic-in, Internal Mic, 3x USB 2.0, Multi Card Slot (3-in-1 (SD, SDHC, MMC), LAN, DC-In (Power Port)

What a total waste! I have never heard of a non dual mic/line in. I bet the component can do it too. they just will not have activated it! 

This may be the solution (or lack thereof) if you are reading this post.

Check your spec.

All the best,

FIL :sigh:


----------



## 15912

My problem is/was solved (last time I checked)

My realtek audio manager does this thing called connector retasking which I've never seen before this laptop. There are two 3.5 jack sockets and they can be electronically switched between mic in, line in, line out (integrated speakers still used) and headphone (Integrated speakers not used) so I think this confuses things.

Unplug everything, and restart. Then without pluggin anything in enable stereo mix as per all the solutions^ and then play some music. There level indicator should now be bouncing up and down. Same works for line in.


----------



## cjc2000

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Stereo Mix - Record*



Fillyfresh said:


> AAAAGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!! IT DOES NOT!!!!!! BOOOOOO!!!!!!!! SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Samsung E452 Intel Core i3-350M / 15.6 LED HD / 2GB / 320GB / DVD-SM / Windows 7 Home Premium / Laptop / Notebook PC
> 
> 
> Model Name E452
> I/O Ports VGA, HDMI, Headphone-out, Mic-in, Internal Mic, 3x USB 2.0, Multi Card Slot (3-in-1 (SD, SDHC, MMC), LAN, DC-In (Power Port)
> 
> What a total waste! I have never heard of a non dual mic/line in. I bet the component can do it too. they just will not have activated it!
> 
> This may be the solution (or lack thereof) if you are reading this post.
> 
> Check your spec.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> After W7 "upgraded" my Realtek sound card into the generic Hi Definition windows 7 one I lost the ability to record with either W7 native sound recorder or Audacity. After many wasted hours I used the update driver facility to install a very old realtek driver (6.0.1.5322). This works. All the later ones either have sound recording disabled or play with distorted sound. Very irritating, I agree.


----------



## Kyla122

First, thanks for sharing. 
I have Windows Vista with Realtex HD audio card. I don't know why it doesn't record when I try your suggested tutorial. 

Maybe we need to use a third party program to record streaming audio that is coming from Realtec sound card.


----------



## rik666

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Stereo Mix - Record*



cjc2000 said:


> Fillyfresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!! IT DOES NOT!!!!!! BOOOOOO!!!!!!!! SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Samsung E452 Intel Core i3-350M / 15.6 LED HD / 2GB / 320GB / DVD-SM / Windows 7 Home Premium / Laptop / Notebook PC
> 
> 
> Model Name E452
> I/O Ports VGA, HDMI, Headphone-out, Mic-in, Internal Mic, 3x USB 2.0, Multi Card Slot (3-in-1 (SD, SDHC, MMC), LAN, DC-In (Power Port)
> 
> What a total waste! I have never heard of a non dual mic/line in. I bet the component can do it too. they just will not have activated it!
> 
> This may be the solution (or lack thereof) if you are reading this post.
> 
> Check your spec.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> After W7 "upgraded" my Realtek sound card into the generic Hi Definition windows 7 one I lost the ability to record with either W7 native sound recorder or Audacity. After many wasted hours I used the update driver facility to install a very old realtek driver (6.0.1.5322). This works. All the later ones either have sound recording disabled or play with distorted sound. Very irritating, I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to bump this, but I spent about 3 hours struggling with the "Stereo mixer" option missing on windows 7, and felt I should add that this fixed it for me. Google this exact version and it shall return! At first it will say it is not compatible, then it will try again with the "recommended settings" and it should work. Tip for anyone with realtek HD sound drivers than can't get stereo mix to work.
> 
> Thanks again.
Click to expand...


----------

